# Muzzle loaders - Black Powder Enthusiasts



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have a bunch of new old stock (NOS) muzzle loading equipment for sale right now on Ebay if anyone is interested.

See: Auctions by Texaschance (that's my Ebay name)


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Love that holster. Wish any of my revolvers would fit it!:rock:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Hollowdweller said:


> Love that holster. Wish any of my revolvers would fit it!:rock:


Perfect excuse to buy a new pistol...lol ound:ound:


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually my local gunshop has these nice old Taurus .38's that were surplus police guns from somewhere for 188 that might fit.

Nobody wants them because they aren't GLOCKS.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Got some nice stuff up there at reasonable prices. Thanks for the link.


----------

